# Can I pump Antifreeze in city supply hookkup by using inside pump button



## Ken & Oveda (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my first time winterizing and I chose to use the antifreeze method.  I drained the tank and released any water in the rear with the basement valves and drained the water heater, removed the water filter and opened the hot and cold water valves and the bypass valve outside.
I went to pump in the antifreeze and noticed the rocker switch for the pump is missing.  Note: I've owned this RV for one month.  Anyway, can I simply have my wife flip on the pump at one of the switches inside the coach or is this switch at the outside water service panel necessary?

I'm new and bet this won't be my last post.  Hope to learn a little and give back where I can.

Ken

99 American Eagle Coach 40"


----------



## C Nash (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes you can Ken.  Don't  forget to by Pass Hot water heater.


----------



## Ken & Oveda (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, it worked.  I still haven't been entirely through the coach.  It has a lot of gizmos in it and I am just now finding all of them.  Actually winterizing taught me a lot.  Thanks for your advice.  Of course it worked and I kept pumping anti freeze in until it drained out the outside shower.  However, I never got it to come out the washbasin inside.  I didn't expect it to come out in the kitchen since I had removed the water filter and plugged the line.

Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2017)

ken if you plugged the line there may still be water in it if you didn't purge it


----------

